# Newer HO Motors with Flywheels?



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all. I am new, and inexperienced in HO, since I haven't played with it since my youngest son was 12 (now 31). A lot has changed in it since then I know.

My youngest son gave me a train set for my birthday recently that is a 1996 Monopoly set. It has a loco and several cars. It is a Bachman. The set looks to have never been used, except a child must have gotten hold of the loco and dropped it, as when I tried to run it, all the wheels fell off, and the pushrods on one side were broken loose, and the housing for the pushrod was broken. None of this was visible to my son, as the broken side of the engine was hidden when in the box.

I sent it to Bachman and they were great. They told me that they probably couldn't get the body part anymore and that they would have to put in an updated motor. It came back in perfect shape, and I couldn't tell the difference in the motors. What is more, they even somehow found the body part and replaced it. A total of $15.00 for repair and postage back. They were great.

What I am wondering now, is how reliable are the Bachmans over time, and are those newer engines with the so called 'flywheels' reliable??

I know, questions, questions, questions. Whatever can be answered will be great.

Thanks in advance. 

Jack


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't comment on Bachmann quality ... no experience on my end.

But, boy ... that's some spectacular service they offered you ... for only $15, to boot! That says something.

TJ


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

I've had good luck with bachmann ove r the past 20+ yrs. The one i have the forum on for wiriing is due to a bad transformer not the train it's self. Teh transformers are little too warm for my taste as they can get extremely hot. The one that made the wires hot enough to come off the one i am triing to fix caught fire the day after, so i got rid of it (via a hammer to be sure the garbage man didn't try to use it) I take alot of abuse of electronics before i scrap them but once they catch fire they leave, in real bad shape regardless of the fire not causing damge i make sure they are not useable again. But like i siad it took 20+ yrs for this to happen. This bachmann i have, the one i am triing to repair is one i got for my 16th birthday, i'll be 47 next month, so i never understood the ones saying bachmann wasn't very good quality, but you do get what you pay for in my opinion and Bachmann has always been great to me with questions and parts. But i have only used them for cars in the past.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Can anyone comment on the difference between the old motors and the new flywheel motors? I would assume that the flywheels would help to give more realistic
speeds when slowing down? just a guess?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bachmann gets a bad rap!*

Bachmann has upgraded their motors over the last 10 years or so... I have 3 F9 units 2 2-6-2 prairies 2-8-0 Consolidated 3 4-8-4s that are over 15 years old still pulling strong. The F9s are loud and toy looking.....the Steamers are detailed and smooth runners. The 4-8-4s have the old pancake gear & motor and from what I've heard not very reliable(blame it on cost cutting). But they still run with proper maintanence. Dual flywheel is preferable and more realistic with speed control....Athearn, Proto, Kato,Atlas. Spectrum is in that same line. It all depends on what your tastes and wallet can handle. Bachmann does have a great Customer service department though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The flywheels will get your loco over a small electrical open in the track or a trunout. where as the older motors will stall out.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Southern that was the answer I was looking for!

Aaron


----------



## Simplexbike123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all. Just want to say 'thanks' for all the comments on the motor. I have been away from the computer a lot lately due to emergencies with my house plumbing. All redone now. 

Thanks again.

Jack


----------

